# $416 in 2 days - reasonable or not?



## Maria9938

They say financial problems are a characteristic of homes dealing with substance abuse. 

So I looked at the bank acct and he spent $416 while his friends were in town for 2 days. That doesn't account for any cash he may have used.

Is this something to be concerned about? or am I overreacting?:scratchhead:


----------



## Runs like Dog

been into a bar recently? drinks are pricey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug

A bar tab and other legit entertainment could easily add up to that amount. Any other signs? My estranged husband was going through $20 to $30K monthly. He had nothing to show for it. In addition, he couldn't pay any of his bills. My divorce attorney and I have about reached the conclusion that cocaine use is a strong possibility. That was just too much money to blow and not be able to pay monthly bills.


----------



## Soupnutz

827Aug said:


> A bar tab and other legit entertainment could easily add up to that amount. Any other signs? My estranged husband was going through $20 to $30K monthly. He had nothing to show for it. In addition, he couldn't pay any of his bills. My divorce attorney and I have about reached the conclusion that cocaine use is a strong possibility. That was just too much money to blow and not be able to pay monthly bills.



That sounds like a gambling problem if anything. I used to do a lot of coke years ago and doing it constantly, every day, I couldnt come close to spending that much a month.

And about what the guy said a few posts ago about the bar tabs, it's true. I've seen people go into the bar and walk out with a $1000 bill.


----------



## SockPuppet

Maria9938 said:


> They say financial problems are a characteristic of homes dealing with substance abuse.
> 
> So I looked at the bank acct and he spent $416 while his friends were in town for 2 days. That doesn't account for any cash he may have used.
> 
> Is this something to be concerned about? or am I overreacting?:scratchhead:


Id ask him if I were you. You may get a BS answer, but you may also get the truth. Maybe he has a "good" reason for spending that kind of money on his buddies.


----------

